# Super Bowl Thread - Patriots and Seahawks



## TBoneJack (Jan 19, 2015)

This is the thread for the Super Bowl - Patriots and Seahawks.

Come on in and post, debate, talk trash, etc. Just please keep it all in fun.

I'll post and try to give live game updates as well once the game gets started. But I'm having PC problems, and may not be able to post as often as I'd like.

Congratulations to both teams for getting to the Big Game. It's the ultimate in sports, in my opinion.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 19, 2015)

Goooooooooo Patriots!!!!!!


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 19, 2015)

Patriots 27, Seahawks 24, *in overtime*.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 20, 2015)

Shit I'm kinda stuck here because I hate the shit out of the Seahawks but I also hate Brady as well. For no reason really he is a great QB, probably the best in the NFL right now. I think it's just plain and simple text book haterism? Or hater-ism? Either way you get the point lol


----------



## butterbudface (Jan 22, 2015)

Your mama so dumb she brought a spoon to the Super Bowl!


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Jan 22, 2015)

Seahawks


----------



## NW_Grower (Jan 25, 2015)

U still mad, bro?

Hawks.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 25, 2015)

pats suck ass.


----------



## THCbreeder (Jan 25, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> pats suck ass.


But their in the superbowl ..! Go Patriots !!!!!!!!


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 26, 2015)

Hoping for a good game either way. 

Don't like either team, but as a ny fan all around New England and Boston tends to be my enemy. Was lucky enough to see the patriots a dozen or so times when I lived there but may the better team win!


----------



## Grobda (Jan 29, 2015)

It's going to be a great game. GO HAWKS! 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## londonfog (Jan 30, 2015)

Belichick is a football genius. Brady is a great QB in big games ( except against New York). Rob Gronkowski is just too big against any match up. It's not being played in Seattle.
Patriots for the Win. PAY DAY


----------



## youraveragehorticulturist (Jan 30, 2015)

On paper, and in theory...

The New York pass rush from the Super Bowl days was unbelievable. Pierre-Paul, Justin Tuck, Umeniyura, Kiwanuku all on the field at the same time. Remember how many sacks and fumbles they got? I think they took out (injured) 4 different quarterbacks one season. Seattle gets after the qb, but are they as good as the Giants were?

That was also before the Patriots really started using 2-3 tight ends or extra offensive linemen on tons of plays. 
So now there is more "beef" on the offensive line as protection for Brady.

Sherman has an injured elbow, Thomas III has a bad shoulder. 

The Patriots defensive backs (Reevis/Browner) are better than any of the Seattle recievers, so all New England has to do is stop Lynch.

Tom Brady got the flu.

What does it all mean! My head is spinning. I'm super excited for this game.


----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 30, 2015)

awww shit yeah...picking up wings and a stromboli for a few people coming over for the game gonna be sweeeet


----------



## colonuggs (Feb 1, 2015)

its gunna be a repeat


----------



## OldPork (Feb 1, 2015)

My SuperBowl Sunday meal of choice is Philly Cheese Steaks. Made right with rib eye sliced thin, provolone and plenty of onion. All smothered in a fine marinara with a big honkin hoagie roll that can stand up to it all. Go Seattle.


----------



## ghostdriver (Feb 1, 2015)

Football was made up by the "Freemason" they worship Satan, drink blood, sacrifice humans, summon demons and sodomize each other.


----------



## OldPork (Feb 1, 2015)

ghostdriver said:


> Football was made up by the "Freemason" they worship Satan, drink blood, sacrifice humans, summon demons and sodomize each other.


Only if they win bro, only if they win.


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 1, 2015)

I think the pats got this one. But best offense vs best defense .... best D usually wins. Just hope its a good game not a blowout like last year. I got some food on the smoker getting ready and a cold brew in hand.  We got jello shooters for every score change. Hope there is a lot of scoring


----------



## Grobda (Feb 1, 2015)

Got a haircut yesterday for today's game


----------



## NW_Grower (Feb 1, 2015)

"I think Tom Brady is going to throw four touchdowns, all to Richard Sherman."
- Chris Pratt

Good luck, Gents...

GO HAWKS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NW_Grower (Feb 1, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> Patriots 27, Seahawks 24, *in overtime*.


What do you think , Jack? I propose a friendly wager that if the Pats win I will go back and like all of your playoff sports posts, and if the Hawks win you have to do the same for me? What say you? Is it a bet?


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Feb 1, 2015)

^^^ a true man's bet. Me likey


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 1, 2015)

Grobda said:


> Got a haircut yesterday for today's game
> 
> View attachment 3343400


LOL sure hope they win for ya


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 1, 2015)

So 14/14 @ the half ... who u guys in the u.s.a think is gonna win ??


----------



## 2paranoid (Feb 1, 2015)

Patriots will win


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 1, 2015)

2paranoid said:


> Patriots will win


probably the pats, but you can never be sure if they cheated their way there.


----------



## OddBall1st (Feb 1, 2015)

What a Fucking ending......You can`t take a Suberbowl away from anyone with more drama and talent than what I just saw. .....Pissed off Seattle so much they throwing punches........Sore Fucking losers.


24 taunt ......taunt .......is that so Sherman ??????


----------



## doublejj (Feb 1, 2015)

*BEAST NO!......*


----------



## doublejj (Feb 1, 2015)

Oh Yeah Seattle...you really did sh*t all over this one....lol


----------



## NW_Grower (Feb 3, 2015)

Ouch. Sad. No more to say on this for several months.

Nice win Pats.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 3, 2015)

that last call was a great way to kill that catch that noone will ever talk about. but what a veteran move by the rookie avoiding the rubout and smashing that slant route. best play of the last 5 years defensively for the pats lol


----------

